# Motherboard CD [Zebronics 865GV Micro]



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a motherboard *Zebronics 865GV Micro.

*www.zebronics.net/images/motherboard/mb-865gv-micro-b.jpg

Can anyone post me the link to download its Motherboard CD for Windows Vista **, I searched lot but unable to get the link where I can download Motherboard CD for Vista...I have a motherboard CD of this motherboard but it only for Windows XP and lower OS..

So plz help me out by giving a link to download Motherboard CD for Vista....I am not able to play game,hear music..etc.etc because of lack of the driver...help me out...

Also give me a link to download the lastest graphic driver for this motherboard for XP as I am unable to find so...*


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

Did you try on Zebronics'  official site???
Why don't you try sending a mail to them asking about this??? They're sure to have fixed this problem...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Did you try on Zebronics'  official site???


tried that but didn't found 

They give only these thing to download driver..:-
Add on Cards,TV Tuner, Web Camera....so Mother Board is not there..

I need driver..emergence...laging games...

_~bump~_

_~bump~_


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 26, 2008)

_~bump~_


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 26, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> tried that but didn't found
> 
> They give only these thing to download driver..:-
> Add on Cards,TV Tuner, Web Camera....so Mother Board is not there..
> ...



Sorry to say this, AFAIK they stop dev drivers for 865GV Chipset and even my old Mercury PVM7 which is somehow newer board than 865, they didnt have any Drivers for Vista...  XP will be more than enuff for gaming bro....


----------

